# N80 Purge Valve



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have seen people buying this part for around $90. Is it interchangeable between engines? I'm throwing a EVAP code and i figured this would probably be the best place to start. Does anyone know where to buy them? Thanks


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

What have you done to figure out it's the Purge Valve?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_What have you done to figure out it's the Purge Valve?

I haven't been able to scan the car but from searching other post other owners have said that a evap code can be caused by a faulty fuel cap, the n80 purge valve, or a hole in the tank. I'm no where close to being slammed and I know I didn't drill a hole in my tank from installing my amps. I'm hoping more people would chime in on this topic since i've been searching these forums with no luck.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
I haven't been able to scan the car but from searching other post other owners have said that a evap code can be caused by a faulty fuel cap, the n80 purge valve, or a hole in the tank. I'm no where close to being slammed and I know I didn't drill a hole in my tank from installing my amps. I'm hoping more people would chime in on this topic since i've been searching these forums with no luck. 

Try a scan tool and a smoke test.
and the fuel cap could be a problem.


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 1:09 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
I haven't been able to scan the car but from searching other post other owners have said that a evap code can be caused by a faulty fuel cap, the n80 purge valve, or a hole in the tank. I'm no where close to being slammed and I know I didn't drill a hole in my tank from installing my amps. I'm hoping more people would chime in on this topic since i've been searching these forums with no luck. 


I hope your not in my situation. I was pulling a P0442 ( I forget the Vag Code as well) For a Very small evap leak. I replaced the Gas cap and N80 Purge Valve. Reset light... 1 month later, comes back on same code. I took it to a shop for a smoke test, it passed with flying colors. They also spent 3 days ripping apart the fuel system to find the problem and nothing!!!


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_

I hope your not in my situation. I was pulling a P0442 ( I forget the Vag Code as well) For a Very small evap leak. I replaced the Gas cap and N80 Purge Valve. Reset light... 1 month later, comes back on same code. I took it to a shop for a smoke test, it passed with flying colors. They also spent 3 days ripping apart the fuel system to find the problem and nothing!!!








































































yup, i have the same code...


----------

